# old habits die hard



## Gruntilda (Nov 24, 2017)

I keep feeling like I need to pick up all the clovers lol.  Any hangover habits from New Leaf that you have??


----------



## AmantaRae (Nov 24, 2017)

I do the same with the clovers! I also keep wanting to catch bugs without prompting.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 24, 2017)

I tried to do the same - I wish you could collect them  It's also hard to get used to the controls of fishing and bug-catching, while they're much easier, it's an adjustment.


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 24, 2017)

I wanted to pick up flowers to put in my character's hair ):
side note: I hope they add more hair accessories later on


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Nov 24, 2017)

Agreed on the clovers/trying to catch bugs too early!!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

i screw up on catching bugs sometimes too since it's just what I;m used to


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 24, 2017)

I don't have any issues at all adjusting to the game, but I do miss being able to plant flowers. I mean that's pretty much 90% of the reason why I still play New Leaf, and this game doesn't really seem to introduce any new aspects that make it really interesting to play, so not being able to plant flowers or have a garden is kind of a buzzkill.


----------



## nammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm just really bothered by the fact that we can't pick the weeds lol


----------

